# Hypo help please



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Tested - 3 had 3 jelly sweets 3.8 had another tested on other finger 3.7 just had another 1 so waiting, if I am above 4 what do I do then I don't have tea until half 4 do I test again inbetween or what sorry it's my first hypo and feeling rather anxious etc  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 1, 2017)

Have a banana x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

I've just tested at 6.6, now I'm so worried I'm going to go too high before tea  x


----------



## Ingressus (Mar 1, 2017)

I wouldnt wait untill 4:30 for your tea just keep going until your higher i have Lucozade stashed everywhere good luck


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Tested - 3 had 3 jelly sweets 3.8 had another tested on other finger 3.7 just had another 1 so waiting, if I am above 4 what do I do then I don't have tea until half 4 do I test again inbetween or what sorry it's my first hypo and feeling rather anxious etc  x


Hi Kaylz. Sorry to hear you are having a hypo. I'm  not much help really as I don't have hypos nor do i know anything about hypos I'm sorry to say. But someone will come along soon to advise you @mikeyB. I hope you're alright K, and I hope you're not alone. Take care


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Kaylz,
I hope that your hypo is sorted now. I would not worry too much about spiking a bit as the key thing when hypo is to get sugar in and numbers up. A high reading later is often the result of this, but is correctable at the next meal if it is serious and if it is only slightly above where you would like it to be then it may well rectify once you have bloused as usual and eaten a meal. These things do sometimes balance themselves out afterwards I find.
I still find hypos scary now, 15 years down the line, but they are a part of life with type one diabetes and you learn to cope with them as best as possible.
You sound to have reacted well and dealt with it ok. Hope you are feeling better by now.
Curlygirl


----------



## khskel (Mar 1, 2017)

Leave it be until tea time then add a correction to your bolus if required.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I've just tested at 6.6, now I'm so worried I'm going to go too high before tea  x


It's almost unavoidable to have a bit of a peak after a hypo and really nothing to worry about - I'd call anywhere under 8 before your next meal a big win! Sounds like you dealt with it really well


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Hi Kaylz,
> I hope that your hypo is sorted now. I would not worry too much about spiking a bit as the key thing when hypo is to get sugar in and numbers up. A high reading later is often the result of this, but is correctable at the next meal if it is serious and if it is only slightly above where you would like it to be then it may well rectify once you have bloused as usual and eaten a meal. These things do sometimes balance themselves out afterwards I find.
> I still find hypos scary now, 15 years down the line, but they are a part of life with type one diabetes and you learn to cope with them as best as possible.
> You sound to have reacted well and dealt with it ok. Hope you are feeling better by now.
> Curlygirl


Yeah eventually got a reading of 6.6, heads a bit sore now though and as I never suffered from hangovers when I'd had a drink I'm taking bad to that lol, hope I'm not too bad when I test in half an hour or so, being my first I was rather scared, couldn't even get the sweety packet open myself luckily my mum was at home today though  Thanks very much  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> It's almost unavoidable to have a bit of a peak after a hypo and really nothing to worry about - I'd call anywhere under 8 before your next meal a big win! Sounds like you dealt with it really well


Well half an hour till tea time test we'll see how it is haha, god this headache is awful though  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well half an hour till tea time test we'll see how it is haha, god this headache is awful though  x


The post hypo headache can last a while.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well half an hour till tea time test we'll see how it is haha, god this headache is awful though  x


Take my advice and stay out of bright light (not hard at this time of year!) - hypos tend to make your pupils dilate and it can take a good hour for them to revert back to normal. I always find dim light helps the headache - hope it goes off soon!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> Take my advice and stay out of bright light (not hard at this time of year!) - hypos tend to make your pupils dilate and it can take a good hour for them to revert back to normal. I always find dim light helps the headache - hope it goes off soon!


Nope it's just got worse due to a laughing fit but hey cheered me up a bit, my grandad had hearing aids fitted today so he just came down and said I thought I'd come down and let you see them, I'm hearing noises and things that I haven't heard in ages so my mum said something and he said 'eh' cue laughter they can't be working that well then lol  x


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear you had a hypo, the first couple are scarey.  hope that horrid hangover has cleared up.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

I feel like I've done so bad I've just tested before tea and now I'm 12.3  did I do the wrong thing treating it the way I did, I thought if after 15 mins you weren't above 4 you had to have a little more was I wrong, now I feel awful and am sitting nearly crying  I've had to add 2 correction units on to tea and everything  x


----------



## Ljc (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz ! Please try to  stop worrying, you didn't do anything wrong, hypo's can  be funny little bs to treat and no two respond the same. I can get a bit grrr, weepy and upperty during and after a hypo. You've had a bit of a shock, coz they're not nice are they.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 1, 2017)

If after 15 minutes you aren't above 4, you SHOULD have a little more - this is because any DSN will tell you that getting yourself out of a hypo is a priority over running high later.12.3 can be fixed and isn't anything to worry about as long as you're not spending all day up there!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 1, 2017)

I agree with @Ginny, getting out of the hypo is your priority. I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yeah eventually got a reading of 6.6, heads a bit sore now though and as I never suffered from hangovers when I'd had a drink I'm taking bad to that lol, hope I'm not too bad when I test in half an hour or so, being my first I was rather scared, couldn't even get the sweety packet open myself luckily my mum was at home today though  Thanks very much  x


I'm so glad your mum was there with you Kaylz. 
@Kaylz. Can i please make a suggestion? This is what I was taught at relaxation classes to help, amongst other symptoms, get rid of headaches:- lie down on your bed; sofa; or floor. Lie on your back, cover yourself with duvet or throw. Hands on your tum, slowly inhale a deep breath. ..hold it for a few secs ...then breathe out slowly. Repeat this several times. (As many times as you wish) til you feel totally relaxed. The breathing exercises should help you to relax & ease your hypo anxiety & your headache. You might actually fall asleep! Before you stand up (slowly now)** make sure you have a thick Cardigan or jumper handy to wear ( **I should have said this earlier- sorry) because you might feel a little cold when your relaxation exercise regime is finished. NB. If for any reason you have been advised against doing any of the above, then please adhere to that advice. I hope you've overcome your hypo by now anyway Kaylz & that you are back to your normal self again, it must have been a horrible experience of for you, take care and do try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xxx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone, now I'm a little worried about dinner tomorrow though haha x


----------



## Katie beattie (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I feel like I've done so bad I've just tested before tea and now I'm 12.3  did I do the wrong thing treating it the way I did, I thought if after 15 mins you weren't above 4 you had to have a little more was I wrong, now I feel awful and am sitting nearly crying  I've had to add 2 correction units on to tea and everything  x




Hi babe, I hope you're feeling a bit better  it's so frustrating and still makes me cry sometimes (been type 1 for 13 years).

I think the important thing to know is that because every persons body is different (bmi etc) so the science is never exact.

As your so new to this, and will not be so aware of the signs and how you feel yet, it's best to be higher than lower when a hypo happens. The first priority is that you stop the hypo and feel better. Going low is MUCH more dangerous than going high while you work out these kinks. Trying to take just enough is risky because hypos can take a sudden turn. Whereas if you go too high after, you can adjust it.

It sounds to me that you handled it phenomenally! So well done!  12 is a totally normal number to have after treating a hypo. I would just keep an eye on it if it's only 1 or 2 hours before you eat, then if it hasn't come down by then (sometimes it will over time) have your dinner and add one or two extra unit if BS is above 12 like you did  Then keep a close eye the rest of the evening.

Having high bs is only a big problem if it's every day, so don't put too much blame or pressure on yourself. there's no way you're going to get it exact on your first one, or in your first year even!

Sounds like you're coping well honey! it's not just a physical disease, it really can affect you mentally. Its a lot to take on and can frankly just be a pain in the a**! So if you ever want a little chat, just holla 

I hope this helps! Xx

Oh and for the head aches, make sure you drink lots of water as you just put lots of sugar into your body, that may well be your body needing hydration


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks everyone, now I'm a little worried about dinner tomorrow though haha x


Come round to mine then K, pork loin chops on the menu - and I know how much you like them!!! x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks so much @Katie beattie  I've just checked around 2 hours after finishing my dinner and it's currently sitting at 8.4, hopefully it comes down a little more before bed, I've been doing so well the last couple of days especially so seeing being over 12 was devastating, my pie chart on my meter was showing nearly all in-range and just a tiny 'slice' being above now it's going to look awful and now I'm scared it happens again as I was sitting at 5.9 before I had my lunch today so when I tested at 3 I didn't quite believe it so stabbed another finger and it came in at 3.2 so I had to believe it then  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Come round to mine then K, pork loin chops on the menu - and I know how much you like them!!! x


Oh please you shouldn't have told me that (can we leave the fat on and make sure it's really crispy and keep it to ourselves ) x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Oh please you shouldn't have told me that (can we leave the fat on and make sure it's really crispy and keep it to ourselves ) x


Any way & which way if it will put a "crackling" smile on your face  after what you've been through today. Does stuffing & roasties sound OK too? Take care hun xxx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Any way & which way if it will put a "crackling" smile on your face  after what you've been through today. Does stuffing & roasties sound OK too? Take care hun xxx


I can take or leave roasties but stuffing sounds fab  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I can take or leave roasties but stuffing sounds fab  x


Done! x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 1, 2017)

Hypos can be very scary. You're a proper diabetic now you've had one! 

You did the right thing, you have 15g carbs so three or four jelly sweets, then wait 15 mins. If you're still below three, have another sweet or two. If you're above four, it's usually a good time to have some slow release carbs. I normally have some toast or a banana. If your next meal is due, you can just wait but I wouldn't wait too long as you can drop again.

Being high after a hypo is perfectly normal. I've massively over corrected a hypo before and ended up in high teens! My DSN told me not to correct a high after a hypo as you'll end up hypo again.

The hypo hangover can last a while. Make sure you drink plenty of water!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hypos can be very scary. You're a proper diabetic now you've had one!
> 
> You did the right thing, you have 15g carbs so three or four jelly sweets, then wait 15 mins. If you're still below three, have another sweet or two. If you're above four, it's usually a good time to have some slow release carbs. I normally have some toast or a banana. If your next meal is due, you can just wait but I wouldn't wait too long as you can drop again.
> 
> ...


@Rosiecarmel. Hi. I'm afraid I don't understand anything about Type1, apologies - but is it about timing?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 1, 2017)

Wise advice from @Rosiecarmel I always have a banana after hypo, unless about to eat, and correct at next meal time. I usually go up to between 12&14. I hope you're feeling better now xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hypos can be very scary. You're a proper diabetic now you've had one!
> 
> You did the right thing, you have 15g carbs so three or four jelly sweets, then wait 15 mins. If you're still below three, have another sweet or two. If you're above four, it's usually a good time to have some slow release carbs. I normally have some toast or a banana. If your next meal is due, you can just wait but I wouldn't wait too long as you can drop again.
> 
> ...


My DSN told me how to treat a hypo but never mentioned whether I should follow up with a slow release and I was going to be asking about it at my appointment next Tuesday but obviously haven't made it lol, I'm feeling ok now thanks headache has gone however I am a little on the sleepy side, never mind only about an hour till bed, hopefully I'll be out like a light in no time, had difficulty seeping since being diagnosed as obviously I felt tired all the time before and now I just don't  and woohoo I'm a member of the PROPER diabetic club now too haha not that I want many of them obviously  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Rosiecarmel. Hi. I'm afraid I don't understand anything about Type1, apologies - but is it about timing?


Is what about timing hun x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 1, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Wise advice from @Rosiecarmel I always have a banana after hypo, unless about to eat, and correct at next meal time. I usually go up to between 12&14. I hope you're feeling better now xx


Had no bananas in the house and didn't have a clue if I should follow it up or not  and yeah thanks I'm feeling better, headache has gone thank god  x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Is what about timing hun x


@Kaylz. Sorry if it sounded a silly question - I'm standing here in no man's land really, feel like I've dug myself a hole!  Timing as to when to eat during or post hypo - what to eat - how much & how often to help aid to overcome the effects of a hypo. I'm  not usually at a loss for words but that's the best way I can explain in asking is it about timing!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2017)

Right Kaylz and everyone - let's get this straight - take as much glucose, in whatever form you can grab it at the time, as it takes to get your BG far enough over 4 to be safe for a bit.  And absolutely ignore however high it happens to get, until that next meal, providing it's soon-ish.

When eating within 4 hours of that hypo - do *NOT* have as much correction as you would normally choose to treat whatever your BG is before that meal - if it were only that 6.6 yours happened to be soon after and it had stayed there - don't even have ANY correction.   Ignore it up to 7.0.  You don't even need to test again in between those times, unless you feel yourself slipping downwards again.

When you test next, only have HALF the correction you need to bring you back to 7.0 ish. 

If you correct too aggressively - you find yourself on that damned seesaw - up down, up down, up down - and it's hard to stop it.

If instead, you correct deliberately very conservatively, by tomorrow morning you should be back on the straight and narrow - and it won't hurt you to be a BIT high for not long at all.  Hypos (and the lower you go, the worse and longer the after effects last) can affect our body - and brain!! - for up to 48 hours after.

Now then - what caused the hypo?  Hypos come and go, we deal with them.  Pfft.  All in a day's life.  Discovering WHY and taking steps to try and avoid the same scenario again - is the important thing we have to do next.

Sorry @khskel - that may work for you and I won't argue with it.  However for someone not that long diagnosed and the very first hypo she's had - it's too aggressive.


----------



## Katie beattie (Mar 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks so much @Katie beattie  I've just checked around 2 hours after finishing my dinner and it's currently sitting at 8.4, hopefully it comes down a little more before bed, I've been doing so well the last couple of days especially so seeing being over 12 was devastating, my pie chart on my meter was showing nearly all in-range and just a tiny 'slice' being above now it's going to look awful and now I'm scared it happens again as I was sitting at 5.9 before I had my lunch today so when I tested at 3 I didn't quite believe it so stabbed another finger and it came in at 3.2 so I had to believe it then  x



Aw hon  Yeah that still happens to me sometimes, the insulin can go faster than the food. Maybe tomorrow for lunch, if you're only having carbohydrate as apposed to fast sugar, take the insulin five minutes after you eat and see if there's a difference. 

it can also depend on how slow the carbs are. For example, some nuts have carbohydrate but they release so slowly that you don't take insulin (unless you have tonnes lol). 

Making mistakes with going too high is better than making the mistake of going too low because it's imminently dangerous. Don't be too harsh on yourself, from what you've said, your doctors will think you're doing great  

Have you done or been offered the DAFNE course? It's so helpful. I'm about to do it again because it's been like ten years


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2017)

Why again Katie - has it changed then?  Or have they started doing refresher courses now?


----------



## Robin (Mar 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Why again Katie - has it changed then?  Or have they started doing refresher courses now?


I'm guessing you'd have been quite a young teenager first time round, Katie, you may get more out of it this time round.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 2, 2017)

Katie beattie said:


> Aw hon  Yeah that still happens to me sometimes, the insulin can go faster than the food. Maybe tomorrow for lunch, if you're only having carbohydrate as apposed to fast sugar, take the insulin five minutes after you eat and see if there's a difference.
> 
> it can also depend on how slow the carbs are. For example, some nuts have carbohydrate but they release so slowly that you don't take insulin (unless you have tonnes lol).
> 
> ...


No I haven't been offered a course, I had a look but there are no DAFNE courses run anywhere near me unfortunately, however I am going to be asking if there are any local courses available at my appointment on Tuesday, shame I didn't make it till then without a hypo eh, I'm just relying on the information on labels and referring to carbs and cals for a few things well one really my mashed potato lol x


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 2, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hypos can be very scary. You're a proper diabetic now you've had one!
> 
> You did the right thing, you have 15g carbs so three or four jelly sweets, then wait 15 mins. If you're still below three, have another sweet or two. If you're above four, it's usually a good time to have some slow release carbs. I normally have some toast or a banana. If your next meal is due, you can just wait but I wouldn't wait too long as you can drop again.
> 
> ...



I would partially disagree.

The advice about having some 'slow release carbs' after a hypo is highly context dependent. If you're having a hypo an hour after a meal injection then maybe, yes, but if you're having one a good 3 or so hours since your last bolus, you _probably_ don't need any slow release carbs....and I also wouldn't categorise toast or a banana to be slow release carbs.

High blood sugars after hypos can indeed be corrected but it is not healthy to yo-yo between low to high - sorry to specifically question someone here but if you're routinely going up to 14 after treating a hypo, you need to rethink your strategy. That's an increase of at least 10mmol/l, so you probably need less than half of the carbs you're taking overall in that situation.

I appreciate a hypo is a scary situation, that it is a medical emergency and that under-correcting is definitely not an option. 

That doesn't mean it's ok to routinely punt your blood sugar into the teens. 

I respectfully completely disagree that 12 should be considered 'normal' after a hypo - @Kaylz, I totally get this is new to you, so I'm not questioning what you did at all and frankly for your first hypo, you did fantastically well - I'm questioning some of the advice being given. I also don't claim that I treat every hypo perfectly either. But there are no circumstances whatsoever where routinely having blood sugars in the teens should be considered acceptable or normal if you want a decent long-term outcome.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 2, 2017)

That's a bit strict Deus, if you're not going hypo every day, then you needn't worry about a temporary time in the teens. In the great scheme of things it doesn't matter a jot. And nobody above has suggested that routinely having blood sugars in the teens should be considered  acceptable or normal.

If you can have hypos and correct to 5.5, then congratulations. The rest of us are normal human beings.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 2, 2017)

@DeusXM I completely understand where you are coming from, my levels have been around 5-7 for the last few days and haven't been in the teens for a good while, I was down to 7.5 for bed last night so not too bad, my hypo was around 2 hours after my last bolus and eating, thanks for the vote of confidence on doing well, just knew I would be high by next meal which worried me too, maybe if it happens again I will have the 4 sweets to start with rather than the 3, maybe I will try a drink but couldn't open the bag of sweets so might have to invest in some mini cans  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 2, 2017)

Well no hypo's today but my levels have however been a tad higher than they usually are  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well no hypo's today but my levels have however been a tad higher than they usually are  x



Good to hear no hypos today


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

@trophywench. You couldn't have phrased it more clearly to convey your message in such manner that was easy to grasp & comprehend. (you're so adept as to this Jenny ) It's mind boggling for me as to what T1 & MOBY diabetics must endure to survive. I don't think i would handle it as well as a lot of the folk do on here. It's difficult enough for me to get a handle on my T2 tho I have to say I have progressed tremendously since joining the forum with having advice, support & encouragement 'on tap' - and on a daily basis for which I thank all concerned. When Kaylz posted her SOS yesterday, it unnerved me somewhat & I felt her fear & panic. I would hate to have been in her situation or any other T1's too.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No I haven't been offered a course, I had a look but there are no DAFNE courses run anywhere near me unfortunately, however I am going to be asking if there are any local courses available at my appointment on Tuesday, shame I didn't make it till then without a hypo eh, I'm just relying on the information on labels and referring to carbs and cals for a few things well one really my mashed potato lol x


Hi Kaylz, I hope you are feeling better today & not too exhausted from your 1st hypo.
I have done a spot of researching & have come across the following websites which I hope you will find interesting & beneficial.Some offer courses on line, whilst others are about courses in Scotland re: Diabetes Education programmes. Have a look to see if they are of any help to you :-

_Desmond-project.org.uk/location maps.html

Diabeteseducationscotland.org.uk

experthealth, org.uk

diabetesinscotland.org.uk
_
Good luck, take care & look after yourself Kaylz x


----------



## Radders (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone else find that it takes 20 minutes rather than 15 for the hypo treatment to work? Until I found that out I was always overtreating mine because I am so rarely over 4 after 15 minutes but 9 times out of 10 I will be after 20 minutes.  And that's with the fastest treatment I can find, which is dextrosol in my case.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radders said:


> Does anyone else find that it takes 20 minutes rather than 15 for the hypo treatment to work? Until I found that out I was always overtreating mine because I am so rarely over 4 after 15 minutes but 9 times out of 10 I will be after 20 minutes.  And that's with the fastest treatment I can find, which is dextrosol in my case.


More like 30 minutes for me - I can only make 20 minutes if I treat with sugar disolved in water. So many people on here use jelly babies, but I find them absolutely useless.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, me Radders. It was one reason why I tended to overshoot. The other reason is that if my BG goes very low, I have epileptic fits. So I'm always concerned that if I drag it up to 5 with, say Dextro, that whatever caused the hypo- insulin still on board - will still be around and drag it down again. So then I either eat something such as toast to give a longer lasting effect than just glucose. Then I can go to sleep knowing I won't end up in A&E. 

Given those circumstances I couldn't give a monkeys red jacket whether my BG reaches the giddy heights of 10 or 12, no matter what anybody says. I've been doing this for more than twenty years and nothing has dropped off yet, except maybe my tolerance for blowhards.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 3, 2017)

@Kaylz you did just fine, treating hypos can be a controversial subject, we will all have our own particular approaches that develop over the long term when we completely understand how our body reacts to sugar, insulin, the direction the wind is blowing in that day.  The key thing to remember in my opinion is that when learning how to handle hypos all concerns about high blood sugar stop at that point.  The focus has to be getting your blood sugar to a safe level, you did that, you're safe and sound and you didn't do anything wrong.  Good work Kaylz .

You will probably find that how you manage hypos will evolve over time.  The key word there Kaylz is "time".  When you're new to this your focus and number one priority should always be safety and in this particular situation safety means getting your blood sugar above 4 and staying there.  A temporary reading in the teens is to be expected when you first start to deal with hypos, please don't worry about that.  You can worry about refining your management strategy later, for now stick with the standard advice and use follow up carbs as you feel you need to until you are a bit more practiced.  Hypos are one of the scariest elements when you're newly diagnosed, so take your time, it doesn't matter if your blood sugar is high for a short period, learn how your body reacts and then when you're more comfortable with it all you can consider your long term strategy.  Some of the comments here about avoiding over treating are focused very much on the longer term strategy and it's right you don't want to get into a long term situation with over treating if you can avoid it, but and this is a big but, that's not something you need to consider just yet in my opinion.  You're doing really well, diabetes is a very individual condition and the key thing is that you need to be comfortable with your management strategy.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi @Kaylz, sorry to hear about the hypo, but you handled it well for your first one  I clearly remember my first hypo - it was two days after my diagnosis and I was still in hopsital. The night nurse was supposed to check my levels every two hours, but she missed one in the middle of the night, and when she came to check I was feeling very weird, and the level was 2.2!  She looked a bit panicked and quickly ran off and came back with aplastic cup of hot tea and a plastic cup full of sugar and handed them to me, she didn't speak much English apparently, and gestured to me to do something with the two cups she had given me. Bearing in mind that my level was 2.2 I couldn't really think very well, but had a vague idea that I needed some sugar so I tipped the cup of sugar into the cup of tea and started to sip it - it was hot (bad idea, nursie!), and a bit of a sludge from all the sugar, but I drank as quickly as I could. I started to feel better then she came back a bit later and tested again - I was 30! 

So, as you can imagine, that stuck in my mind, and when I got out and had my first hypos on my own I was careful not to go totally over the top, but to make absolutely sure my levels came up adequately. Like anything to do with diabetes, it took time and experience before I learned how to treat hypos without overtreating - and I still get it wrong occasionally nearly 9 years on, so it's not something that you can give an absolutely precise, single solution to, a lot will depend on the circumstances. Over time, I learned that - for me - some mild hypos only need a single jelly baby if they are just below 4 and not long before my meal, but some might need 3-4 jelly babies and something more substantial to carry me through to the next meal if it's an hour or two away (that usually means that I've miscalculated and taken too much insulin with my previous meal).

So, I would say learn what you can from this experience and any future experiences so that you can gradually improve how you react. Don't be afraid of hypos, just always be prepared with treatment to hand, and don't worry about occasionally going up into double figures after treating them, that's going to happen from time to time because it's not a precise science, more of an art - just consider afterwards what happened, what might have caused it, and whether the way you reacted was too muc, too little or just right. You'll develop an instinct over time for getting it 'just right', I'm sure, you're pretty switched on to things


----------



## Owen (Mar 3, 2017)

I had attended a hype yesterday (and yes it is okay to discuss as I am not including names locations or any identifying attributes). The person was 2.4 mmol and convulsing, they went into cardiac arrest and needed some very quick support. Hypo's are not a badge to be worn or something to aim for. They are a glycaemic emergency that can quickly become life threatening. Harsh but true. So after CPR, Glucagon, Hi Flow Oxygen and IV Glucose 10%, a positive outcome.
If you over treat a hypo, so what. As long as you don't panic and start throwing in correction doses. Let it come down slowly. The hypo is an emergency. High blood sugars for a little while afterwards, no big deal.

Please stay careful and you did a great job. Some of my colleagues can be quite hard about hypo's as technically most of them are unavoidable. Personally I know how easy it is easy to mess up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi @Kaylz, sorry to hear about the hypo, but you handled it well for your first one  I clearly remember my first hypo - it was two days after my diagnosis and I was still in hopsital. The night nurse was supposed to check my levels every two hours, but she missed one in the middle of the night, and when she came to check I was feeling very weird, and the level was 2.2!  She looked a bit panicked and quickly ran off and came back with aplastic cup of hot tea and a plastic cup full of sugar and handed them to me, she didn't speak much English apparently, and gestured to me to do something with the two cups she had given me. Bearing in mind that my level was 2.2 I couldn't really think very well, but had a vague idea that I needed some sugar so I tipped the cup of sugar into the cup of tea and started to sip it - it was hot (bad idea, nursie!), and a bit of a sludge from all the sugar, but I drank as quickly as I could. I started to feel better then she came back a bit later and tested again - I was 30!
> 
> So, as you can imagine, that stuck in my mind, and when I got out and had my first hypos on my own I was careful not to go totally over the top, but to make absolutely sure my levels came up adequately. Like anything to do with diabetes, it took time and experience before I learned how to treat hypos without overtreating - and I still get it wrong occasionally nearly 9 years on, so it's not something that you can give an absolutely precise, single solution to, a lot will depend on the circumstances. Over time, I learned that - for me - some mild hypos only need a single jelly baby if they are just below 4 and not long before my meal, but some might need 3-4 jelly babies and something more substantial to carry me through to the next meal if it's an hour or two away (that usually means that I've miscalculated and taken too much insulin with my previous meal).
> 
> So, I would say learn what you can from this experience and any future experiences so that you can gradually improve how you react. Don't be afraid of hypos, just always be prepared with treatment to hand, and don't worry about occasionally going up into double figures after treating them, that's going to happen from time to time because it's not a precise science, more of an art - just consider afterwards what happened, what might have caused it, and whether the way you reacted was too muc, too little or just right. You'll develop an instinct over time for getting it 'just right', I'm sure, you're pretty switched on to things


Well said Northerner


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Kaylz,    As others have said the early hypos are scary.  My first had me back in hospital after a seizure, as I had no idea what was happening. So you did just fine.

I found it really helpful to put a reminder on my testkit, to remind me when 15 minutes was up, otherwise I would test too soon and then overtreat, and then....  for others as they have said they need to wait longer.  I was originally told 10 minute but I found I then always overtreated as I was not back up.

One bit of advice I took on board early was to stick to using the same thing to treat my hypos.  I use jelly babies, as it is easy for me to adjust how many I use they are easy to carry with me and cope with getting very squashed.  I have a scale of destruction which I have only found out it works for me by monitoring what I did.
Just a head (or feet) if I am hovering just above 4.
One jelly baby from 3.5 to 4
Two jelly babies from 3 to 3.5
3 or 4 or more below 3 as or I switch to juice as it will be absorbed more quickly.

Just make sure that you are prepared for a hypo at any time, keeping whatever you use with you at all times. I have stashes of JBs everywhere and in every bag, in the car, in my workroom, by the bed, .....  the sooner your treat a hypo the better as you are more able to function sensibly if you catch it early

When it happens again I am sure you will be more aware.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 3, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Kayla.   As others have said the early hypos are scary.  My first had me back in hospital after a seizure, as I had no idea what was happening. So you did just fine.
> 
> I found it really helpful to put a reminder on my testkit, to remind me when 15 minutes was up, otherwise I would test too soon and then overtreat, and then....  for others as they have said they need to wait longer.  I was originally told 10 minute but I found I then always pvertreated as I was not back up.
> 
> ...


Well my first was 3-3.2 as I didn't believe what I was seeing well it was rather blurry too, my meter automatically sets a reminder for checking again as I found out when it started beeping after 15 mins haha, I think if I'm that low again 4 in one go should sort it out hopefully without overdoing it  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 3, 2017)

Its so difficult to master isn't it


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well my first was 3-3.2 as I didn't believe what I was seeing well it was rather blurry too, my meter automatically sets a reminder for checking again as I found out when it started beeping after 15 mins haha, I think if I'm that low again 4 in one go should sort it out hopefully without overdoing it  x


You are diong fine Kaylz.
There is so much to learn at the start.
You did well to sort yourself out and you already have a plan for the future.
Well done.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 3, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> You are diong fine Kaylz.
> There is so much to learn at the start.
> You did well to sort yourself out and you already have a plan for the future.
> Well done.


Thanks very much your kind words and everyone elses on this thread has made me feel much more confident  thank you everyone  x


----------



## Katie beattie (Mar 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No I haven't been offered a course, I had a look but there are no DAFNE courses run anywhere near me unfortunately, however I am going to be asking if there are any local courses available at my appointment on Tuesday, shame I didn't make it till then without a hypo eh, I'm just relying on the information on labels and referring to carbs and cals for a few things well one really my mashed potato lol x



Yeah do ask, because it helps a lot, there's things that I don't even know now or have forgotten lol so I'm doing another one. 

Aw yeah I know what you mean, but it's going to happen unfortunately   and it's actually maybe a good thing you had it before you're appointment because then you can discuss it with them and be more prepared for next time  Anyway the important part is how you handled it! And you did well! you just have to make sure you grab every sugary thing in sight and get yourself round again. It's basically a time limit to beat the insulin with sugar 
Yeah carbs and cals is really good, haha I hate trying to estimate a pile on my plate lol  tricky one x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No I haven't been offered a course, I had a look but there are no DAFNE courses run anywhere near me unfortunately, however I am going to be asking if there are any local courses available at my appointment on Tuesday, shame I didn't make it till then without a hypo eh, I'm just relying on the information on labels and referring to carbs and cals for a few things well one really my mashed potato lol x



Carbs and Cals is my lifeline haha. I got the book for free from my DSN which I use when at home but the app was so worth the £3.99 or however much it was. Portion sizes vary so much so being able to see different portions on the app is worth the money alone for me.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 3, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Carbs and Cals is my lifeline haha. I got the book for free from my DSN which I use when at home but the app was so worth the £3.99 or however much it was. Portion sizes vary so much so being able to see different portions on the app is worth the money alone for me.


Yeah the dietician I saw first had a carbs and cals book in her bag so she let me have a look at it then told me I could have it , unfortunately the phone I have at the moment you can't get the app but my OH has just bought us new phones so when it arrives I will be getting a few apps  x


----------



## sunny sanghera (Mar 3, 2017)

I wish I would start having normal hypos again I have not sweated in months now due to hypo unawareness but my diabetes nurse has set me ranges to try and get the awareness back so I wouod not know if am hypo unless I test and am getting loads of hypos even after adjusting my medication


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 3, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> I wish I would start having normal hypos again I have not sweated in months now due to hypo unawareness but my diabetes nurse has set me ranges to try and get the awareness back so I wouod not know if am hypo unless I test and am getting loads of hypos even after adjusting my medication


That must be incredibly tough for you, and I will admit also something that worries me for the future 
I really hope you get some help/resolution.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Mar 3, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> That must be incredibly tough for you, and I will admit also something that worries me for the future
> I really hope you get some help/resolution.


Yep it sure is going to sleep every night is scary I must admit as am having to check my levels about 9 times a day as am getting hypos in day time and nighttime and already been hospital twice with severe hypos gonna see my consultant soon to but first there trying to adjust my medication which at moment is not working it's hit and miss


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 3, 2017)

I hope you get it sorted asap.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Mar 4, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you get it sorted asap.


Yep fingers crossed the day I start sweating again will be the best feeling ever I can run with levels of 1.7 which is scary to think


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 4, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Yep fingers crossed the day I start sweating again will be the best feeling ever I can run with levels of 1.7 which is scary to think



It might be worth temporarily running your levels a little higher than normal to try gain some hypo awareness back? I know many of our members have done that in the past. Have you spoken to your diabetic nurse about it?


----------



## sunny sanghera (Mar 4, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> It might be worth temporarily running your levels a little higher than normal to try gain some hypo awareness back? I know many of our members have done that in the past. Have you spoken to your diabetic nurse about it?


Yep am trying to do that but its difficult to get it in the ranges they have set me am seeing my diabetic nurse every 2 weeks at moment and there concerned with the amount of hypos they almost fainted when I said how many hypos I have had


----------



## Owen (Mar 4, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Yep am trying to do that but its difficult to get it in the ranges they have set me am seeing my diabetic nurse every 2 weeks at moment and there concerned with the amount of hypos they almost fainted when I said how many hypos I have had


I repeat hypoglycemia or a glycaemic emergency as we like to call them need to be avoided as much as possible.


----------



## Sals75 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have only had 4 hypos and treated them the same way you did. My DSN said it is very normal to go high after and not to worry about it. Although that is easy for me to say because I am nearly always above 13.0 all day anyway...I just keep waiting for the day I am regularly in single figures!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 4, 2017)

Sals75 said:


> I have only had 4 hypos and treated them the same way you did. My DSN said it is very normal to go high after and not to worry about it. Although that is easy for me to say because I am nearly always above 13.0 all day anyway...I just keep waiting for the day I am regularly in single figures!



Do you adjust your insulin ratio for your carbohydrates?


----------



## Sals75 (Mar 4, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Do you adjust your insulin ratio for your carbohydrates?


Not really as my DSN has said to mostly stick to regular amounts until I have been on the BERTIE course in a May. If I know I am having a meal with more than my normal amount of carbs then I do add a couple of units. I have been referred to dietician too so waiting for an appointment.
I know nothing about correction doses or sick days etc....


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 4, 2017)

my appointment on Tuesday can't come quick enough, I've just suffered another hypo and still unsure whether I should follow up with a longer acting carb  I did have 2 squares 90% chocolate after treatment to see if that slows anything down, this one felt much worse though tight chest etc, I'm getting worried at dinner times now  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear you have had another one.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear you have had another one.


It's weird I didn't feel so bad the last one and had an awful headache after, this one felt worse but don't have a headache yet x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 4, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> It's weird I didn't feel so bad the last one and had an awful headache after, this one felt worse but don't have a headache yet x


Hopefully you don't get the headache.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 4, 2017)

Right today by tea I had gone up to 11.3, 18g carbs, my meter suggested a 4 unit dose 2 for food 2 as correction, after the day I've had I felt in no way comfortable to take 4 so I toke 3 this way if I'm still high at bed I will correct then, does this sound ok guys, also do you think rather than waiting 10 mins between my bolus and eating I should just eat as soon as I've bolused, any suggestions would be really appreciated and tbh I really am looking for advice to get me through until at least Tuesday, please help me out x


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2017)

I think you're right to go easy on the correction dose - you don't want to end up yo-yoing between highs and lows. If your hypos have been an hour or two after your meal, then yes, I'd try not bolusing til you are about to eat. (If they've been towards the end of the duration of the bolus, timing probably won't make any difference, and it's maybe the size of the bolus that's the problem.)
I think the main thing to do between now and Tuesday is to go easy on corrections, and not beat yourself up if you've run a little higher than you'd like.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 4, 2017)

Robin said:


> I think you're right to go easy on the correction dose - you don't want to end up yo-yoing between highs and lows. If your hypos have been an hour or two after your meal, then yes, I'd try not bolusing til you are about to eat. (If they've been towards the end of the duration of the bolus, timing probably won't make any difference, and it's maybe the size of the bolus that's the problem.)
> I think the main thing to do between now and Tuesday is to go easy on corrections, and not beat yourself up if you've run a little higher than you'd like.


It's been 2 hours after after my meal on both occasions, I generally inject and wait 10 minutes, I've never had a problem with it before this is really starting to make me nervous at lunch times now though  x


----------



## sunny sanghera (Mar 4, 2017)

Everything am trying is not working I have lowered my lantus to 10 and still getting lots of hypos mostly though in daytime especially if I move around they drop more quick it's starting to get to me but then the levels can be okay again it's unpredictable


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Urggh I can't take this anymore just had another one an hour after eating this time and I bolused like a minute before I started eating  think I will phone the hospital team tomorrow, will probably get a lecture if I tell them I only had 2 sweets and waited 25 minutes in the hope I wouldn't go rocketing by tea all I can do is keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry hear this.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Kaylz I'm sorry to hear this. Please make sure that you have at least 10g of fast acting carbs when you first realise that you are hypo. Test 15 minutes later and, if you are 4 or under have another 10g fast acting carbs. Please don't leave it for 25 minutes. I know you know this but please don't be scared of occasional spikes after hypos. What was your reading before you injected the insulin? Big hugs


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

I woke up on 7.4 this morning as I didn't correct the 8.9 last night as I didn't want to drop low during the night so I took the suggested correction at breakfast time so I had 4 units then, around 4.5 hours later before lunch I was 4.6 so I took my 4 units (had 42g carbs) and an hour later I was sitting at 3.6 (this being the reason for only trying 2 sweets and waiting a little longer) which brought me up to 4.5, I've just tested an hour after all the drama and am sitting at 5.4, I'm worried about tea time now though although I am thinking it was due to the correction this morning and that I should have tried without taking it, as I am on 1 unit pens it's really starting to worry me as my tea is only 25g carbs x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I woke up on 7.4 this morning as I didn't correct the 8.9 last night as I didn't want to drop low during the night so I took the suggested correction at breakfast time so I had 4 units then, around 4.5 hours later before lunch I was 4.6 so I took my 4 units (had 42g carbs) and an hour later I was sitting at 3.6 (this being the reason for only trying 2 sweets and waiting a little longer) which brought me up to 4.5, I've just tested an hour after all the drama and am sitting at 5.4, I'm worried about tea time now though although I am thinking it was due to the correction this morning and that I should have tried without taking it, as I am on 1 unit pens it's really starting to worry me as my tea is only 25g carbs x


You're doing well @Kaylz, try not to worry  As I mentioned before, this is all very much a learning experience, so you can't expect to be getting everything spot on straight away - it strikes me that you have already learned something from just your one previous experience, but don't let it make you become too anxious about not getting things 'right' the second time, just make sure you are happy that your levels are high enough not to cause problems before your next meal comes around. Try to learn to relax a bit more otherwise it's easy to suffer 'burnout' where you become too stressed over both highs and lows. You're doing well, don't beat yourself up for not being 'perfect' 

And get yourself a half-unit pen for your novorapid - the Novopen Echo is an excellent pen, and is what I have been using for the past few years. It takes cartridges, so if you are currently on disposable pens, get that changed


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You're doing well @Kaylz, try not to worry  As I mentioned before, this is all very much a learning experience, so you can't expect to be getting everything spot on straight away - it strikes me that you have already learned something from just your one previous experience, but don't let it make you become too anxious about not getting things 'right' the second time, just make sure you are happy that your levels are high enough not to cause problems before your next meal comes around. Try to learn to relax a bit more otherwise it's easy to suffer 'burnout' where you become too stressed over both highs and lows. You're doing well, don't beat yourself up for not being 'perfect'
> 
> And get yourself a half-unit pen for your novorapid - the Novopen Echo is an excellent pen, and is what I have been using for the past few years. It takes cartridges, so if you are currently on disposable pens, get that changed


Could I ask you for some advice please - 1. In your opinion was the way I treated today's acceptable as I wasn't as low as I was the first twice and 2. I have just had my tea, obviously I tested and was sitting at 5.9 and as my tea was only around 25g carbs it prompted a 3 unit dose however I did not feel comfortable to take it because of the troubles of the past few days although as I said I think today's hypo only happened because of the correction as my breakfast can be funny (sometimes knocks me up .2 or sometimes takes me down a bit) anyway getting back to the point I only took 2 units with my tea, any advice would be greatly appreciated as I welcome everyone's suggestions and opinions and if that means negative comments then honestly at this moment in time I'd take it x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Kaylz apologies for my limited feedback but I'm shattered at the moment. However my comments are based on still having full hypo symptoms despite 46 years of diabetes. Yes, after 40 years of diabetes I developed the diabetes complication of Gastroparesis but, touch wood nothing else diabetes related. Everything I say is touch wood but I have a flipping good life, enjoy more wine than I should and still enjoy my food. Right so that's my background.
If I'd had a 4.6 before a meal I would have had 10 carbs fast acting before injecting for the meal and not injected for thise 10 carbs.
In my opinion you've done exactly the right thing having two units for your 25 carb evening meal.
Although a desire to have good control is great it is important that you don't become too focused on a fear of either hypos or higher levels. I've been there and my fear of hypos led to me running higher levels. But equally a fear of high levels led to me having control that was too tight and prone to hypos.
Diabetes is just part of your young life and you mustn't be fearful of it. You need to get a balance - on my meter my target level is 6 (range 5.0-7.0) and my average sugar is 8.3 which equates to a HBA1C of 6.7 (50) - not much above a normal level but it gives me flexibility and my consultant, whom I trust, thinks that my control is almost too tight - but she tells the GP that it is excellent  Like the title of the diabetes magazine it is all about balance. I don't know if this helps?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you @AJLang that is really helpful actually, I haven't seen a DSN since the start of January or even spoken to one on the phone and as my levels were never in the 4's at that time they never told me what to do if I ever was in that situation, rather than jelly babies etc what other 10g fast acting carbs are there to have (sorry I'm still unsure of the timing of some foods) feel free to reply to this at a time that suits you and thank you for taking the time to reply when you are shattered  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm disappointed that you've had so little support from your nurse  Orange lucozade is good as long as you have the patience to measure it - after so many years I've learnt to guesstimate the number of gulps needed  Glucojuice is good - it's a bit expensive but easier to measure and transport because it is small. It is 15 carbs per bottle so I have half a bottle if I'm in the low to mid-4's and a full bottle if I'm lower. I think that a mini can of normal Coke can also be helpfulxx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

AJLang said:


> I'm disappointed that you've had so little support from your nurse  Orange lucozade is good as long as you have the patience to measure it - after so many years I've learnt to guesstimate the number of gulps needed  Glucojuice is good - it's a bit expensive but easier to measure and transport because it is small. It is 15 carbs per bottle so I have half a bottle if I'm in the low to mid-4's and a full bottle if I'm lower. I think that a mini can of normal Coke can also be helpfulxx


When I got out the hospital I had a lovely DSN called Paul he was great, he phoned me up a couple of times between appointments to check on me and see how I was getting on but in January it was a woman I saw and never heard anything since, I'm hoping it's either back to Paul on Tuesday or someone else, thanks for all your help I really appreciate it a quick question if I am in the 4's and take a couple of jelly sweets is it best to inject for my meal carbs straight away and eat right away (sorry) x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> When I got out the hospital I had a lovely DSN called Paul he was great, he phoned me up a couple of times between appointments to check on me and see how I was getting on but in January it was a woman I saw and never heard anything since, I'm hoping it's either back to Paul on Tuesday or someone else, thanks for all your help I really appreciate it a quick question if I am in the 4's and take a couple of jelly sweets is it best to inject for my meal carbs straight away and eat right away (sorry) x


I hope that you get Paul again. If I were in your position and in the 4's I would have the jelly babies, eat my dinner and then inject, but just for the meal, not for the jelly babies. It may leave you a little higher than you prefer but, in my opinion, it is safer x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

AJLang said:


> I hope that you get Paul again. If I were in your position and in the 4's I would have the jelly babies, eat my dinner and then inject, but just for the meal, not for the jelly babies. It may leave you a little higher than you prefer but, in my opinion, it is safer x


Ok great thank you very much  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Well looks like a correction will be needed at bed time currently 10.4 and another 2 hours to go, I can't do anything right  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayz you are doing everything right. Please don't worry about a 10.4. I understand that it may be difficult to accept but type 1 diabetes does not equal perfect Blood sugar levels unless you are very lucky.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 5, 2017)

You are doing brilliantly xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well looks like a correction will be needed at bed time currently 10.4 and another 2 hours to go, I can't do anything right  x


That may still come down @Kaylz  I avoid giving corrections, especially before bed, unless things really demand it e.g. I wouldn't correct a 10 because that's likely to fall a bit overnight anyway - I'll just try and work out why it's 10 and not 6 or 7 and try to deal with the problem next time. For me to correct before bed it would need to be in the teens, and even then I would be very cautious and only inject enough to bring me down to 9-ish.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That may still come down @Kaylz  I avoid giving corrections, especially before bed, unless things really demand it e.g. I wouldn't correct a 10 because that's likely to fall a bit overnight anyway - I'll just try and work out why it's 10 and not 6 or 7 and try to deal with the problem next time. For me to correct before bed it would need to be in the teens, and even then I would be very cautious and only inject enough to bring me down to 9-ish.


I'm really hoping it does come down, it's all getting the better of me now, I've only been dropping by like .3 or .4 during the nights but after my hypo yesterday I didn't correct the 8.9 at bed time and by this morning was down to 7.4 so dropped 1.5, what would you suggest I do x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm really hoping it does come down, it's all getting the better of me now, I've only been dropping by like .3 or .4 during the nights but after my hypo yesterday I didn't correct the 8.9 at bed time and by this morning was down to 7.4 so dropped 1.5, what would you suggest I do x


I wouldn't worry about waking up to a 7.4 after going to bed on 8.9 (and not correcting). It's not going to happen everyday, and neither of those numbers are particularly bad. Part of the problem, of course, is that we have these fairly accurate meters these days so we sometimes tend to get bogged down a bit in '1.3' or '0.5' differences (for example). Before blood testing meters you'd just have to go off the colour of a stick you peed on so you probably wouldn't have noticed the slight differences in colour on the pee stick, so wouldn't have felt you needed to take any action


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't worry about waking up to a 7.4 after going to bed on 8.9 (and not correcting). It's not going to happen everyday, and neither of those numbers are particularly bad. Part of the problem, of course, is that we have these fairly accurate meters these days so we sometimes tend to get bogged down a bit in '1.3' or '0.5' differences (for example). Before blood testing meters you'd just have to go off the colour of a stick you peed on so you probably wouldn't have noticed the slight differences in colour on the pee stick, so wouldn't have felt you needed to take any action


So would you suggest if below 10 tonight when I test for bed leaving it at that and if required take a correction with my breakfast please let me know what you think just until I get to tomorrow when I can phone the diabetes team at the hospital, don't these people know we need someone at the weekends too sometimes lol x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> So would you suggest if below 10 tonight when I test for bed leaving it at that and if required take a correction with my breakfast please let me know what you think just until I get to tomorrow when I can phone the diabetes team at the hospital, don't these people know we need someone at the weekends too sometimes lol x


No, I wouldn't correct the 10 before bed  If it was still around 10 on waking then I'd add in a bit of a correction with my breakfast dose, but wouldn't bother if it was lower than 10


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 5, 2017)

I tend not to correct before bed unless I'm in the teens. I wouldn't correct a 10 before bed especially after a hypo as there's the possibility you'll drop way too low during the night and that worries me way more than the odd 10mmol


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok guys thanks very much, I'll see how it is when I test at bed time and decide then what to do, if near 1o I don't think I'll bother correcting it and will see how I am in the morning and if needed correct then, I have a feeling I'm going to get a lecture from the DSN on Tuesday about the past few days anyway but I'm really out of my depth here, I was doing so well to have made it nearly 4 months without this kinda thing , the team will be getting a call as soon as the line opens and just hope they get back to me quite quickly xx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't worry too much Kaylz. This is part and parcel of diabetes. It can be unpredictable and a PITA most of the time. Hypos and hypers happen. Being newly diagnosed, you are bound to make mistakes. I still do! Try not to worry about the high after a hypo. Correcting the hypo is the most important thing.

I hope your DSN DOESNT lecture you and gives you practical support and advice


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 5, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Don't worry too much Kaylz. This is part and parcel of diabetes. It can be unpredictable and a PITA most of the time. Hypos and hypers happen. Being newly diagnosed, you are bound to make mistakes. I still do! Try not to worry about the high after a hypo. Correcting the hypo is the most important thing.
> 
> I hope your DSN DOESNT lecture you and gives you practical support and advice


Thanks for all your support  will check back in tomorrow with an update after getting hold of the diabetes team etc, off to get my granola and yoghurt potted up for breakfast tomorrow  x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 5, 2017)

Enjoy


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Well no correction even prompted last night as I was sitting at 8.4, 7.7 this morning though but haven't corrected as want  to talk to the team first x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2017)

That's good @Kaylz  Hope you get some good support and advice from your DSN


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Well done Kaylz.  You are doing really well.

When you see your DSN, whether it is Paul or not, you could ask if there is a way in which you can contact them between appointments.  We have access to them via email, and if we are very worried have a number to call and they call back.  It would be good for you to know that there is access, even if you don't use it.

Are you able to take anyone else with you to the appointment?  I found in the early days it was very useful, and we wrote down what I wanted to know, and he made notes and ticked off when we got an answer to each.  He also reminded me of anything I had forgotten to ask.  We then went for coffee and checked through what we both remembered from the appointment and I would email for confirmation of anything I was unsure about.  They never minded.


----------



## Owen (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well no correction even prompted last night as I was sitting at 8.4, 7.7 this morning though but haven't corrected as want  to talk to the team first x


You seem be doing fine. But what jumps out is that you are considering correcting at these numbers. I would let them sort themselves out with next meal.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Well done Kaylz.  You are doing really well.
> 
> When you see your DSN, whether it is Paul or not, you could ask if there is a way in which you can contact them between appointments.  We have access to them via email, and if we are very worried have a number to call and they call back.  It would be good for you to know that there is access, even if you don't use it.
> 
> Are you able to take anyone else with you to the appointment?  I found in the early days it was very useful, and we wrote down what I wanted to know, and he made notes and ticked off when we got an answer to each.  He also reminded me of anything I had forgotten to ask.  We then went for coffee and checked through what we both remembered from the appointment and I would email for confirmation of anything I was unsure about.  They never minded.


I have a contact number for the team so going to give them a ring when they open the lines if I remember rightly they aim to get back to you within 2-4 hours, and yeah I have my mum coming with me in the hope that it is Paul as he didn't mind me having my mum or OH with me but the woman I saw in January wasn't too keen on it, I also have like a page of questions written down to take with me along with a  few pages of testing foods (I do still write down a food diary every day but I don't need to take that with me now) so I'm well prepared haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Owen said:


> You seem be doing fine. But what jumps out is that you are considering correcting at these numbers. I would let them sort themselves out with next meal.


Well as my breakfast was 29g carbs and I was out of range my meter suggested a 4 unit dose, but after yesterday I was only comfortable taking 3 until I can talk to someone and see what they think would be best to try x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Urggh I can't take this anymore just had another one an hour after eating this time and I bolused like a minute before I started eating  think I will phone the hospital team tomorrow, will probably get a lecture if I tell them I only had 2 sweets and waited 25 minutes in the hope I wouldn't go rocketing by tea all I can do is keep my fingers crossed x


If that was happening to me @Kaylz I would wonder if my basal insulin requirement had changed. It may not be the same for you as you have only recently started playing the game, but my basal needs change every so often (sometime as much as every 2 weeks) and one of the indications is often 'normal' doses/meals not behaving as I'd expect. Just very slightly too much basal can cause my doses to overshoot the effect of the carbs. Have you checked your basal recently?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If that was happening to me @Kaylz I would wonder if my basal insulin requirement had changed. It may not be the same for you as you have only recently started playing the game, but my basal needs change every so often (sometime as much as every 2 weeks) and one of the indications is often 'normal' doses/meals not behaving as I'd expect. Just very slightly too much basal can cause my doses to overshoot the effect of the carbs. Have you checked your basal recently?


I know nothing about basal testing, also something I was going to be asking about tomorrow at the appointment, felt like I knew everything I was going to be asking but now over the weekend so much has cropped up that I've had to write down  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 6, 2017)

Don't fret about that at all. To my mind that's the very best thing about comparing experiences with other people with T1 - you get to find out about all sorts of things that you can then ask about in clinic.

Much better to go in with a nice long list than just to smile and nod and not get any useful pointers.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Don't fret about that at all. To my mind that's the very best thing about comparing experiences with other people with T1 - you get to find out about all sorts of things that you can then ask about in clinic.
> 
> Much better to go in with a nice long list than just to smile and nod and not get any useful pointers.


I've tested throughout the night every hour up until 4:30 am so I kind of know how it works in that sort of frame but that was due to an accident when injecting and the doctor suggesting I test every hour throughout the night (the needle came out too soon and wasn't actually sure how much I'd gotten) but I gave up on that at 4:30am as I'd gone up about 2.0 from when I injected in a few hours then started to fall back down nicely and I was shattered x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Well phoned up the team and got an answer straight away rather than the automated service so stumbled on the words due to surprise haha, she has suggested changing my lunch time dose from 1:10 ration to a 1:12 ratio and see how that goes and to discuss with the DSN tomorrow in more detail, she wanted me to give it a few days and see how it went and give them a call back in a couple of days but when she found out that I had an appointment tomorrow anyway that was forgotten about, was only a couple of minutes ago but I've already forgotten her name but very lovely and helpful woman  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Also a good idea that I didn't correct with breakfast this morning as when I checked before lunch just now I had decided to come down to an in-range 6.8 myself   x


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have a contact number for the team so going to give them a ring when they open the lines if I remember rightly they aim to get back to you within 2-4 hours, and yeah I have my mum coming with me in the hope that it is Paul as he didn't mind me having my mum or OH with me but the woman I saw in January wasn't too keen on it, I also have like a page of questions written down to take with me along with a  few pages of testing foods (I do still write down a food diary every day but I don't need to take that with me now) so I'm well prepared haha x


That all sounds brilliant Kaylz.  You are so organised.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well phoned up the team and got an answer straight away rather than the automated service so stumbled on the words due to surprise haha, she has suggested changing my lunch time dose from 1:10 ration to a 1:12 ratio and see how that goes and to discuss with the DSN tomorrow in more detail, she wanted me to give it a few days and see how it went and give them a call back in a couple of days but when she found out that I had an appointment tomorrow anyway that was forgotten about, was only a couple of minutes ago but I've already forgotten her name but very lovely and helpful woman  x


Glad that you Hev such a a helpful team around you.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> That all sounds brilliant Kaylz.  You are so organised.


I've always been the same sometimes it's not a good thing haha, the DSN I spoke to on the phone this morning was so lovely and just told me to go into my expert meter and change my lunch to 1:12 so did that had a 23g carb lunch so took 2 units, just away to do a 1 hour check, will do a 2 at least and maybe a 3 if I don't get too into Judge Rinder haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Well the 2 hour test has shown as 7.2 x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 6, 2017)

I use this to help me with basal testing https://mysugr.com/basal-rate-testing/


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well the 2 hour test has shown as 7.2 x


That's fine, and dandy, but shame on you for watching Judge Rinder. Neighbours is on C5


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Rosie will have a chat with the DSN tomorrow and see what they are saying  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> That's fine, and dandy, but shame on you for watching Judge Rinder. Neighbours is on C5


I hadn't watched neighbours for years but watched a bit of it one night last week, I remember VJ in a buggy since when was he old enough to now have his own kid haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Well thought I'd survived the day until 1.5 hours after tea when I tested at 3.8  looks like I might need to review all my ratios and defo ask the DSN about a half unit pen, this is the first time I've felt utterly down and out of control  x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 6, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Well thought I'd survived the day until 1.5 hours after tea when I tested at 3.8  looks like I might need to review all my ratios and defo ask the DSN about a half unit pen, this is the first time I've felt utterly down and out of control  x


Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 6, 2017)

Did you increase your ratio to 1:12? Maybe increase it further. It does run the risk of you being higher than you'd like if you didn't get it quite right but you can always increase in 1u steps


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 6, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Did you increase your ratio to 1:12? Maybe increase it further. It does run the risk of you being higher than you'd like if you didn't get it quite right but you can always increase in 1u steps


I increased the lunch to 1:12 but was told to leave the other meals at 1:10 for the time being as there hadn't been a problem with them. before lunch I was sitting at 6.8, 2 hours later - 7.2 so had my cuppy and a couple of squares of chocolate and by tea just over 4.5 hours later was sitting nicely at 6.4, I took 3 units for a 28g carb meal ate after 5 minutes, at 1 hour was sitting at 4.6 and half an hour later down to the 3.8, it's getting so frustrating I was thinking I'd had it too easy to start with x


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 6, 2017)

You'll get it sorted love, you'd have been very unusual if you never needed to adjust anything! I hope your appointment goes well and the DSN helps you get your doses right again. I think you said something about one of the nurses not being keen on your mum going in with you - that is completely your choice, not theirs.I know I still find it useful to have someone else in with me. If they don't like it, they can lump it!  Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 7, 2017)

It's all such a big learning curve. I feel frustrated with it all too, sometimes my levels are too high, then I suddenly veer to lows. You're not alone x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 7, 2017)

Sorry just logging in now after my appointment at the hospital @Ginny03 the DSN as more accepting of my mum this time but I'm still not keen on her haha, she is getting me on to a half unit pen but I never got the chance to ask all my questions , also I thought the hba1c test was done from a blood test taken from your arm but they did it instantly at the hospital this morning using a finger prick test, I had no idea until today that when I was diagnosed it was at 101 and now it's down to 33  and @Lucy Honeychurch as High School Musical sings 'We're all in this together' lol (haven't watched it in years btw but my mum's ex partners daughter always had it on when she was here) just had to clear that bit up  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2017)

An HbA1c of 33 is fantastic! I'm assuming you probably had the 'you must be having far too many hypos' conversation though?

My take is that *everyone* with type 1 diabetes has too many hypos. But within that truth there are shades of variation. So depending on the types of numbers involved you might have a lot of work to do... or not very much at all. And at 33 you have a good deal of room for manoevre as far as strategies are concerned. You certainly don't need to panic about any high blood glucose you might be seeing on your meter. Just keep working at flattening out those wobbles 

And remember... the ole 'marathon not a sprint' thing.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 7, 2017)

No we didn't have that conversation but she did tell me they prefer it to be between 40-50 feels like if I'm good to them it's bad x


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2017)

At your weight and current recurrence of hypoglycemia, then 33 is too low. You will be causing stress to your brain and heart that is more dangerous than running a blood sugar a little higher. Heart failure is more of a risk than anything else when you manage your diabetes too tightly.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry just logging in now after my appointment at the hospital @Ginny03 the DSN as more accepting of my mum this time but I'm still not keen on her haha, she is getting me on to a half unit pen but I never got the chance to ask all my questions , also I thought the hba1c test was done from a blood test taken from your arm but they did it instantly at the hospital this morning using a finger prick test, I had no idea until today that when I was diagnosed it was at 101 and now it's down to 33  and @Lucy Honeychurch as High School Musical sings 'We're all in this together' lol (haven't watched it in years btw but my mum's ex partners daughter always had it on when she was here) just had to clear that bit up  x


HBA1C is done from blood in the arm, but many gave reported that their clinic has facilities to do it via finger prick test. It is a shame you did not get to ask all your questions, hope you got answers to the more urgent ones.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 7, 2017)

I know that's why we are now reviewing my doses etc I am seeing them again in around 4-6 weeks x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2017)

Owen said:


> At your weight and current recurrence of hypoglycemia, then 33 is too low. You will be causing stress to your brain and heart that is more dangerous than running a blood sugar a little higher. Heart failure is more of a risk than anything else when you manage your diabetes too tightly.



While I agree with what you say Owen, I think we need to be clear that heart failure/cardiac arrythmia as a result of hypoglycaemia is very rare. We don't want people panicking about either hypoglycaemia OR hyperglycaemia in my opinion. Both are damaging (severe hypoglycaemia and DKA are both acutely dangerous and potentially life threatening) but it doesn't do to terrify people reading this thread about a handful of 3.8s or 12s.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree @everydayupsanddowns if I saw a 12 on my meter at the start I panicked the same last week when I saw a 3 I panicked, I've been reassured by everyone on here not to panic it can be fixed if I was only coming on to here as a newbie that comment would scare the h**l outta me haha x


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> While I agree with what you say Owen, I think we need to be clear that heart failure/cardiac arrythmia as a result of hypoglycaemia is very rare. We don't want people panicking about either hypoglycaemia OR hyperglycaemia in my opinion. Both are damaging (severe hypoglycaemia and DKA are both acutely dangerous and potentially life threatening) but it doesn't do to terrify people reading this thread about a handful of 3.8s or 12s.


Sadly it is not rare for cardiac arrest within glycaemic emergencies, the very symptoms are the same as the preceding symptoms for cardiac arrest. So no I'm not going to put kid gloves on it, hypoglycemia is a dangerous emergency. Tight control is as dangerous as severe hyperglycaemia.


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I agree @everydayupsanddowns if I saw a 12 on my meter at the start I panicked the same last week when I saw a 3 I panicked, I've been reassured by everyone on here not to panic it can be fixed if I was only coming on to here as a newbie that comment would scare the h**l outta me haha x


A twelve is way below an emergency, but respect the 3. Sorry if the truth is scary, but low blood sugar is more urgent than high blood sugar. That's why it's correctly termed a glycemic emergency. The very matter of peer pressure to achieve tight blood sugar's is dangerous and that should not be encouraged for people on hypoglycemia inducing therapies. Sorry if it offends, but 6 is more than adequate a BM for any diabetic.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2017)

Owen said:


> A twelve is way below an emergency, but respect the 3.


Blood glucose meters now routinely alert users to check for ketones for any reading above 14.
Clamp studies show that the brain is affected at or around 3.5mmol/L
Increased time spent at or below 3.5mmol/L physically changes the brain - it adapts to perform better at low glucose levels and autonomic responses reduce which can lead to impaired awareness of hypoglycaemia.
So yes respect the 3. But you DO also need to look at appropriate treatment for each. The frustrated cycle of 3 to 18 to 3.5 to 20 is no good to anyone.


> Sorry if the truth is scary,


It isn't. It's just a pain that the human body is so good at managing blood glucose variation within very tight parameters. Having said that every non-diabetic I know who has worn CGM is astonished at the number of times their BG briefly dips below 4.0mmol/L.


> but low blood sugar is more urgent than high blood sugar.


Absolutely agree with you.


> The very matter of peer pressure to achieve tight blood sugar's is dangerous and that should not be encouraged for people on hypoglycemia inducing therapies.


If it were only peer pressure that would be one thing. But it is also cold, hard, research data. Management of blood glucose values near the non-diabetic range reduces the risk of long-term complications. The majority of the benefit is found by aiming for below 59mmol/mol or 7.5%  but benefits continue below 48mmol/mol or 6.5% (AS LONG as hypoglycaemia is minimised). So we are caught between a rock and a hard place, needing to avoid both high AND low, but to be terrified of neither. Treat *both* with respect and treat both hypo- and hyperglycaemia appropriately. Not be so desparate for a low A1c that we are hypo unaware and repeatedly in SH or so terrified of lows (and imminent heart attack) that we run constantly in double figures until [insert your least favourite long term complication here].


> Sorry if it offends, but 6 is more than adequate a BM for any diabetic.


Absolutely agree with that. My ideal target is 6.0mmol/L during the day and 6.5mmol/L at night.


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't intend to frighten people, I just get worried when hypoglycaemia is not respected for what it is. I suppose I do tend to meet more people that are either end of the control spectrum. Sorry if I've scared anyone, not my intention.


----------

